# Cannondale just posted 2015 Bikes to Webpage



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

Title says it all. 

The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

Enjoy!


----------



## ValbyDK (Aug 27, 2014)

rsdowdy said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks - surely is enjoyable - luckily I got my giant TCR composite 0 (2013)


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Where are the price listed? I when they are there. It makes it very tough to compare bikes.


----------



## Slider20 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am glad I was able to get the 2014 Synapse HiMod Ultegra at a year end closeout, seems that the only difference is the saddle and the coloration.

Unless I am missing something?

I wonder what the price will be


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Hrmm, no Synapse 105 Aluminum disc option this year. I am considering buying one for my rainy day commuter (i.e. Nov-Mar here).

Looks like I'll have to consider the Tiagra model instead or get a 2014 on closeout.


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe the Synapse SRAM Rival Disc is where they want me to go for a commuter. Matching fenders but ugh, that green is not the Cannondale green that I like.

Synapse SRAM Rival Disc - SYNAPSE - ENDURANCE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 5, 2014)

Buzzatronic said:


> Maybe the Synapse SRAM Rival Disc is where they want me to go for a commuter. Matching fenders but ugh, that green is not the Cannondale green that I like.
> 
> Synapse SRAM Rival Disc - SYNAPSE - ENDURANCE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


I agree that if you are doing to drop 2k on a commuter, then you should at least like the color!


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

All those busy color schemes and decals don't particularly suit a 'dale. This is due to the simplicity and elegance of some of the 'dale frame designs.
They need to pay more attention to their graphics. In the past five years, to me, there's probably been only one or two years where they got the graphics correct, it was 2011/12.

Should they forget for one second all the fancy graphics/lines/abstract shapes and concentrate on the paint alone, by introducing better quality paint say, then their frames would really stand out.

At the moment and for the past couple of years the Black editions have been the only models which have stood out for me. Very much suited to 'dale frame design, simplicity and sheer elegance.

There's no significance of putting abstract shapes which mean absolutely little, if anything, on a bicycle. For those we can go visit Crop Circles instead. I also thought the Sagan's custom Hulk paint job was below par and kind of ridiculous and unnecessary..


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Horze said:


> All those busy color schemes and decals don't particularly suit a 'dale. This is due to the simplicity and elegance of some of the 'dale frame designs.
> They need to pay more attention to their graphics. In the past five years, to me, there's probably been only one or two years where they got the graphics correct, it was 2011/12.
> 
> Should they forget for one second all the fancy graphics/lines/abstract shapes and concentrate on the paint alone, by introducing better quality paint say, then their frames would really stand out.
> ...


Well stated and 100% agree. Frame color scheme is the one reason I haven't bought a new Cannondale in 4+ years. They need to get back to basics.

This 2015 color scheme is unimpressive. The 2015 Team frame is the same as the 2014 Team frame, except the 2014 seems to show the word "EVO" right at the end of the top tube. The other difference i detect is black bar tape and black saddle (2015 Team) instead of white bar tape and white saddle (2014 Team).


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Paint/colors make a big difference. But performance and quality of the product trumps all else.
So it goes hand in hand: perforamnce and aesthetics.

I've been quite impressed with C'dale products otherwise.


----------

